# Got bit twice



## MoodyMouse (Aug 9, 2014)

So one of my mice seems to think the tip of my thumb is a tasty treat. She isn't scared and eats happily out of my hand but sometimes when sniffing my hand to climb on she seeks out my thumb which is hard to tuck away when your hand is flat and bites the end. The first time she did it I kept my hand still but then she bit harder and it bled so I did flinch a little and moved my thumb. I think it was possibly my hand smelt of hand soap so I rubbed my hand in her bedding and tried to keep my thumb up and out the way. It does seem though that she has a thing about my thumb and seeks it out though. Anyone else notice thus behaviour, it's kind of annoying.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

for me I never keep a mouse that bites, no exception. I had a baby doe once that nipped me and when she grew a bit older started biting the other does tails until one day she picked up and ate her sisters tail! and I mean ate she was sitting there munching on it.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Like PPVallhunds I dont tolerate any mouse that bites and not only dispose of the individual but also its siblings and look closely at parents also. Biting is not a quality sought in either pet or show lines.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I dont keep biters either .... once they are past the 4 week baby mark if they bite they are out


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Yeah, there's pretty much no excuse for a mouse to draw blood. Even while giving my mice unpleasant medical treatments, they do not bite so hard. Smells on your hand should not cause such behavior. Most breeders would put a biting mouse to sleep. If you elect to keep her, I would just call her an "observation" pet and keep my fingers away from her.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's sad, but I have to agree with everyone else. Don't breed that mouse, whatever you do.


----------

